# Single-End Vs Dual-End Power Ballast Bypass LED Tbes



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

For the LED ballast bypass tubes used as replacements for T8 and T12, which do you prefer, single-end power or dual-end power. I've used single-end power because that's what they had at Home Depot. Haven't had any call backs yet. T


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's my take:

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/older-flouresent-fixture-251186/index2/#post5153580


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Get the ones that can do either. It's one tube to stock for any application.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjniles (Aug 1, 2011)

With double ended tubes, you can use/reuse shunted or non shunted tombstones. With single ended they must be non shunted.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Forge Boyz said:


> Get the ones that can do either. It's one tube to stock for any application.


Which ones are you talking about?


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Which ones are you talking about?


Tubes that can be used for either single end feed or double end feed. They have some type of sensing circuit in them that tells them how to operate. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Forge Boyz said:


> Tubes that can be used for either single end feed or double end feed. They have some type of sensing circuit in them that tells them how to operate.


I haven't seen those. I wonder if they are more expensive?

The way I see it, the doublesided tubes work in all situations. They will work with both shunted and non-shunted tombstones. If the light has shunted tombstones and is fed from a single side, you have to wire up the other side. But you are in there wiring around the ballast anyway, so moving that wire to the second tombstone really doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

For us they are the same price. We checked into double ended and that is how they came. We like them because we use them in 8' tandem strip lights and also wraparounds in new work as well and they come wired single ended.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Been using the double-ended LED for about 4 years now. Sold/installed about 10,000 so far. I don't care what kind of tombstones I or my customers run into.


----------

